# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  QU-BD One Up Bearing Holder

## Markum_Debreeze

Has anyone tried this?

It's a QU-BD One Up Bearing Holder for the One Up



http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:213752

----------


## Wilpe

I linked your post to the other form where the main discussion is going on.
http://www.fabric8r.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?23-QU-BD-OneUp-and-TwoUp-Tech-Support

----------

